# Mail server

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

seit 2 Jahren habe ich ein BasicWeb L Paket bei strato. Mir war damals (und ist nach wie vor) das Hosting nicht wichtig, sondern mir hat nur IMAP support interessiert.

Da ich ein Paar andere Dienste brauche, hab ich mir einen Rootserver Paket (HighQ-Server SR-7) bei Strato zugelegt. Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem IMAP Support von strato zufrieden, aber auf lange Sicht möchte ich nun IMAP & SMTP selber hosten. Leider finde ich ein bisschen schwer genauer Information zu finden, da es so verdammt viele Möglichkeiten gibt und ich weiß nicht so recht, wo ich starten soll.

Für SMTP habe ich Postfix installiert. Ich hab die ersten Konfigurationsschritten von http://wiki.debian.org/Postfix verwendet und von meinem Server (über ssh) eingeloggt, konnte ich mir eine Mail (über telnet) verschicken.

Ich will ähnlich wie bei strato, wenn ich z.b. in Thunderbird eine neune SMTP Verbindung hinzufüge, dass ich Username und Passwort eingeben muss.  Auch möchte ich SSL/TLS verwende. Zu Testzwecken habe ich im Thunderbird meinen neuen SMTP Server hinzugefügt und Thunderbird konnte nur eine Verbindung aufbauen, als ich STARTTLS (bei No Authentification) gewählt habe. Dabei wurde auch das Zertifikat angezeigt. Gesendet wurde aber nicht, ich bekam stets den Fehler "Relay access denied", dasselbe, als ich versuchte über telnet eine Mail zu versenden. Inzwischen habe ich den Dienst ausgeschaltet, damit nicht passiert.

Beim IMAP Server möchte ich dasselbe habe, welches Paket würdet ihr nehmen? Was ist das gängige? Und ich möchte auch einen HTTP Frontend für die Mails haben, das ist nur aber nice to have. Was würdet ihr da empfehlen?

Was mir wichtig ist auch SPAM Bekämpfung. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Welche Dokumentation und/oder Buch könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht genau weiß, wonach ich suchen soll.

Danke

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## py-ro

Als Buch kann ich dir 

http://www.postfixbuch.de/

empfehlen, da wird auch ein komplettes Postfix/Dovecot-Setup behandelt.

Bye

Py

----------

## ScytheMan

Zwecks Spam schau dir mal postgrey an. Ist relativ einfach einzurichten.

----------

## slick

Das ganze Mailgedöns ist leichter als es aussieht wenn man sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt. Ich mag auch die postfix + dovecot + mysql (+ postgrey) Kombination. Die Accounts werden sauber in der mysql verwaltet und dovecot macht die Authentifizierung damit.  Postfix authentifiziert User bei Bedarf über dovecot-sasl.

Das Postfix-Buch ist seine Anschaffung wert, habe eine Hardcopy hier und kanns nur empfehlen.

Edit ruft noch hinterher als HTTP Frontend findet sie Roundcube ganz schick (wenn man AJAX mag)

----------

## ScytheMan

komfortabler ist es sicher, aber sich für <10 (statische) User (gut ich weiß nicht wie groß das System werden soll) ein SQL Backend anzutun halte ich für fragwürdig.

Dann doch lieber virtuelle User.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Ich habe damit gleich ein paar tausend Honey-Pot-Adressen aufgemacht. Die Mails landen dann bei einem selbstgeschriebenem Script welche die Absender-MTAs für eine gewisse Zeit auf eine Liste setzt. Diese wiederum gilt als Blacklist für die scharfen Account  :Wink:  Eher eine Spielerei, aber naja...

Und da ich sowieso gern für jede Aktivität eine eigene E-Mail-Adresse anlege (um Datenhändler zu identifizieren) verwaltet sich das ganz gut damit.

----------

